# anyone booked HGVC Trump Las Vegas yet?



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone done a phone reservation yet for the HGVC Trump Tower yet?

The floorplans I see online at http://hgvctrump.com look like the 1-br unit is a 1-1/2 bath. The 2 br a lockoff with the same master suite (1-br) with a studio attached, entrances to each through the hallway (like the setup at HGVC Flamingo where there is no adjoining room doors to enter the studio side but only the hallway entrance). Any experience yet?

Also curious about the points they're asking to book it by phone. Higher points than the HGVC Las Vegas resorts (ie - same as Elara?) ?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 6, 2013)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Anyone done a phone reservation yet for the HGVC Trump Tower yet?
> 
> The floorplans I see online at http://hgvctrump.com look like the 1-br unit is a 1-1/2 bath. The 2 br a lockoff with the same master suite (1-br) with a studio attached, entrances to each through the hallway (like the setup at HGVC Flamingo where there is no adjoining room doors to enter the studio side but only the hallway entrance). Any experience yet?
> 
> Also curious about the points they're asking to book it by phone. Higher points than the HGVC Las Vegas resorts (ie - same as Elara?) ?




Here's a link to the 2013 Club Member Guide - http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Club-Program_v31.pdf
NOTE: The Vegas resorts start on page 89. It includes the point charts for each resort.


*Point Chart for Trump International Hotel Las Vegas*


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, that's even more points required than Elara....I notice that the HGVClub website says that it can only be booked by owners at HGVC Trump...but we received emails saying anyone could book it if you call..

And even HGVC owners are being charged a resort fee for each night you stay there? Anyone know how much that would be?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2013)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Wow, that's even more points required than Elara....I notice that the HGVClub website says that it can only be booked by owners at HGVC Trump...but we received emails saying anyone could book it if you call..
> 
> And even HGVC owners are being charged a resort fee for each night you stay there? Anyone know how much that would be?



http://www.trumphotelcollection.com/las-vegas/las-vegas-resort-fee.php


----------



## Yamabachi (Nov 8, 2013)

So...Trump has a $25 per day resort fee, costs more points than other LV properties, and is located 2 blocks off-strip.  

What about the property justifies these negatives?


----------



## colatown (Nov 8, 2013)

If it has the Trump name, I a'int staying.
If it has the Trump stench, I a'int paying.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 9, 2013)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Wow, that's even more points required than Elara....



And the same points as the Grand Waikikian.  I don't get it.


----------

